# Do you work from home and what do you do?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wondering if anyone works from home. I think it'd be a dream job of sorts, even if I did have to speak to people over zoom or phone. I shouldve applied for something during the pandemic at the height of work-from-home liness. Sorry ,I'm just rambling but genuinely curious. 
Because I do cheap labor, I do not work from home currently.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been working from home daily since the pandemic. Even before the pandemic, I work from home about half of the week. I do like it. I don't really mind seeing and mingling with coworkers in person time to time. But what I do mind most is the commuting. I spend an average about 90-120 mins daily commuting total. It's takes up a lot of time and it's so tedious.


----------



## Hadara (Apr 20, 2020)

I am currently working from home as well. I have a scholarship from my Uni on which I work for the Uni on some translations and get paid for it. I am also a freelance illustrator so I sell my illustrations online. I've just started, but I really like it!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I've been working from home since March 24th 2020. It's funny, when my office shutdown I thought I'd be back by the end of May 2020. Here it is June 2021 and I'm still WFH. Overall I do like it; no commute, no in-person meetings, I can listen to music or play on my phone without worrying about the boss seeing me do that. The one downside is that I feel like it's negatively affected my social skills since I interact with people way less now.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My job is basically data entry and I have been been WFH since March 2020. And my employer has recently indicated that it will likely continue for a long time…perhaps even a permanent thing. I always wanted to work from home but now that I have..it is not all it is cracked up to be. I am stuck working in my bedroom and can’t move to other spots in the hosue because I am on a desktop (it is my setup from my desk at work) and not a laptop. My room has become bleak and depressing...as is my entire living situation at home. I’m basically a shut in Monday- Friday. Have co-workers I have never even met. And my boss and corporate lack communication and organization. Most of all, I lack motivation and couldn’t care less about the work I do…to be fair though, there are other reasons why that is and not just due to working at home.

TL : DR - working from home is not all it is cracked up to be for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think I've crossed the boundary yet between paid hobby and working from home in terms of how much I'm earning. For some reason I have the min wage here in my head at about £1800 a month but I can't find any figures for monthly or even annual searching now. But you're supposed to sign up with HMRC as self employed when you're earning £1000 a year which I'm not atm but will probably make that, so will probably sign up next year.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I work from home every other day currently. I'm am *dreading* going back full-time. In the last 15 months, I've never felt happier, and I attribute that directly to not having to be onsite everyday. But my employer is one of these types that hates WFH.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Been WFH since last April. Still have to go in early two days a week to do things I can’t do here at home like scanning into EMR System. Started meeting face to face with three group home clients on Monday. It has been nice especially during the winter not having to drive to work in a blinding snow squall. My Supervisor wants to continue WFH but that is up to his Supervisor which I think she wants to end WFH. Everyone else has returned.My Supervisor is going to talk with his Supervisor Monday about continue WFH.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm my own boss now, so I work from home and I LOVE IT! I do transcription SO I DONT HAVE TO SPEAK TO ANYONE. It's an absolute dream <3 I really hope i can make enough money to support myself long term so i dont have to go back into an office.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think I've crossed the boundary yet between paid hobby and working from home in terms of how much I'm earning. For some reason I have the min wage here in my head at about £1800 a month but I can't find any figures for monthly or even annual searching now. But you're supposed to sign up with HMRC as self employed when you're earning £1000 a year which I'm not atm but will probably make that, so will probably sign up next year.


What are you doing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> What are you doing?


I have a YouTube channel that's gaming related.


----------

